# a nice hotel on a warm beach...



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

...is that too much to ask for? DH and I (no boys) are looking for an inexpensive getaway for March. We love Miami, but frankly all we want is to be warm, sit on a beach and read, and get away so no need to pay Miami prices. Those who know Florida (or any other sunny direct flight from Boston locale) can you give us some advice on where we might get an unexpected bargain? Want it to be a pretty location and a pretty nice hotel. and good resturants are always a good idea but we don't really need too much else. 

thougths? I love this forum.


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

OooOOh Missy you are making my cold bones ache for the beach. I'm so sick of being land-locked!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ha ha ha Maya, with your name and "cowgirl" website I guess I just assumed you were from texas or california or somewhere in the southwest. I feel your pain girl. Idaho is cold.


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Missy said:


> ha ha ha Maya, with your name and "cowgirl" website I guess I just assumed you were from texas or california or somewhere in the southwest. I feel your pain girl. Idaho is cold.


Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhh!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

What about Mexico, Missy? There are reasonable non-stops to Cancun at JFK on Jet Blue . I don't know about now, but before Xmas, the Ritz-Carlton there had reduced rooms to $189 that are usually 389 or even 689 in high season~~~because no one is traveling.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Missy, we have often found great deals on Redweek. You might find something suitable too.

http://www.redweek.com/?s=ppc_googl...anding+words&gclid=CKqf86TP_5cCFQrFGgodShAGCw

Good luck!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh Missy,

my dream vacation is find a home on the beach like in the movie "Somethings Gotta Give"
with Jack Nicholson & Diane Keaton. I loved that movie.

So if anyone knows of a great place let me know, too.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Missy, Bike Week is in March in Daytona -- thousands of them!! I think other areas are also covered with Harleys during about a two week period. DH knows the dates but he is not here now. Just something for you to think about.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Any of the beaches of South Walton in Florida are beautiful. You can fly into Pensacola (I think), and rent a nice beach house for sooo cheap in the offseason. Check out www.beachrentalsofsouthwalton.com to get an example of the places available. Oh, and several are pet friendly


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

We are in Vacation planning mode also Missy, well I am Brad just listens to all my idea’s 

Marie I love that movie and the house.

Dale will you be at bike week? I have tried to convince Brad to get one of those little cars to put on the side of the bike for Riley & Monte, that didn’t go over to well. Think about it how cool would one of these be… OK maybe not on a Harley but it’s a great idea.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Whoa! What kind of bike is that?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

And Missy thinks she's lost it ound:ound:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:hurt: I NEED a vacation SOOO bad!!!! But I am not gonna get one! We cancelled our for this coming year already! 

Missy, if you end up driving down, you better stop along the way to visit me with those pups!!!!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

I used to live in Tampa, why I ever moved back to the midwest is beyond me :frusty: Anyways, as Tampa is centrally located between St. Petersburg & Clearwater there are lots of things to see and do, and some of the best food (If I do say so myself! I'd move back there just for the food alone if funds weren't an issue!). I'll have get back to you later tonight as I'm at work and don't want to get started on a lost tangent like I often do when I start reading threads here LOL..


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

I was going to suggest Clearwater, FL as well. We've been there twice and LOVE it! I'd go back in a heartbeat. However, DH is afraid it's too close to Disney World, and I'd somehow talk him into visitng the mouse again. Hee Hee.....


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Haha, hey there is always trickery! Just gotta find something that appeals to him to get him down there. Does he love steak? Tampa has one of the top steak houses in the nation - Bern's Steakhouse...omg, soo good! http://www.bernssteakhouse.com/ 
So, after you go to Bern's blindfold him and make your way to Disney


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OMG-- I am with your DH Renee. I have had a few trips with the inlaws to visit the mouse...That is one scary rodent with way too much money and he just has his hand out for more. sorry not a disney fan. But I will check out Clearwater. 

I will check out south walton too Kim. and Poornima, I will check out redweek again, but I got kind of lost last time.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

rdanielle said:


> Haha, hey there is always trickery! Just gotta find something that appeals to him to get him down there. Does he love steak? Tampa has one of the top steak houses in the nation - Bern's Steakhouse...omg, soo good! http://www.bernssteakhouse.com/
> So, after you go to Bern's blindfold him and make your way to Disney


When we were down there in 1993, we went to a place called Leverocks. Best restaurant experience I've ever had. When we went back in 2005, it wasn't Leverocks anymore, and we didn't get a chance to try out the new place. As far as steak, I'm a Nebraska farm girl...we buy 1/2 sides of beef for the freezer and then grill it on our Weber grill....the cows are raised on natural corn and no antibiotics. Best beef you'll ever have, in my opinion. So when we go to Florida, we enjoy the seafood!! I'll make a mental note of Bern's Steakhouse to try for seafood next time we're there, though...their menu looks awesome!
:whoo:

Missy...DH feels the same way you do...he got thrown up on, sneezed on, you name it. He thinks it's expensive and overrated.
Me...I think it's SO magical. The perfection Disney achieves appeals to me. I could easily retire and work for Disney someday. Of course, I will have to find a different husband to do that........


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Renee said:


> When we were down there in 1993, we went to a place called Leverocks. Best restaurant experience I've ever had. When we went back in 2005, it wasn't Leverocks anymore, and we didn't get a chance to try out the new place. As far as steak, I'm a Nebraska farm girl...we buy 1/2 sides of beef for the freezer and then grill it on our Weber grill....the cows are raised on natural corn and no antibiotics. Best beef you'll ever have, in my opinion. So when we go to Florida, we enjoy the seafood!! I'll make a mental note of Bern's Steakhouse to try for seafood next time we're there, though...their menu looks awesome!
> :whoo:
> 
> Missy...DH feels the same way you do...he got thrown up on, sneezed on, you name it. He thinks it's expensive and overrated.
> Me...I think it's SO magical. The perfection Disney achieves appeals to me. I could easily retire and work for Disney someday. Of course, I will have to find a different husband to do that........


Never heard of LeverRocks as I lived there from 2002-2006 and hopefully 2010/2011 I'll be back there! Anywho, I'm an avid Googler and I found this bit of hope for you. There seems to be a LeverRock located in St.Pete (http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowTopic-g34316-i1719-k2304288-Leverrocks-Indian_Rocks_Beach_Florida.html).

At Bay Street (part of Internatinal Plaza Mall) one of my fave restaraunts is The Gallery Eclectic Bistro they have an array of food and its quite delicious. I'm quite mad I discovered it a little bit before I moved so I only got to go there once.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Missy,
I can't tell you how good this feels....

Yesterday on the beach here is Mexico


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Lynn, where in Mexico?? I was in Cancun last May for my best friends Symbolic Wedding Ceremony held at the Dreams Resort. It was really nice as the resort was all inclusive and the food was delicious. They had the best coconut crusted Haddock (or some other fish that started with an H) sandwhich I only got one bite of as I was too hunger over to finish it and by the time I sobered up they took it away! I'm dying to go back for the sandwhich alone.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We lived in Tampa for a long time and love the beaches in Clearwater and Longboat Key is nice too. Should all be cheap this time of year.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh, Lynn, I hate you, LOL. Just kidding. . .


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Come on Lynn! Details??? where? what hotel? please. how is it being without the pups? It does look dreamy. 

This is what it looked like here yesterday. Slush yesterday...today it is solid ice.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Missy, I vote for the Mexican "riviera". Cancun or Cozumel. My daughter & DH went to Playa del Carmen which is right next to Cancun. Not sure about the prices now but I do know they will be more economical than other tropical destinations! A beach vacay is my fave (even if I don't want to be seen by any living thing in my swimsuit!):jaw:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

We were going to the Bahamas every other winter, but had to opt out this year for several reasons. But, I think after next week's forecast, I am going to get a heat lamp and sit under it. It is supposed to get very cold next week.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I've lived in Tampa since 1980, hubby was born on Macdill so he's a native. Really I like Indian Rocks , as Clearwater is always too crowded for me. You can also try Manatee County (Bradenton) or Sarasota county (Venice, Nokomis) which is quiet (more south of me) with a beautiful, mellow beach. Geez , I guess you always want what you don't have-I'm envious of you that have seasons like pretty fall leaves and snowfall in the winter. Here it's green, or brown. Today it was 70, in a few months it will be sweltering again with mosquitoes that will swarm you to death (not to mention lovebugs!!!! UUUGGGGHHH). 
We've been going to Disney about once a month since my 8 yo daughter was 3 (we have a seasonal pass and it's really not that expensive, plus we never go on vacation ) and we were always lucky to hit a few days in the fall/winter when it really was not crowded. The past few years it seems to be crowded all of the time, summers being ridiculous. So I'm not so sure we'll renew now........... Plus I think I have the only child on the planet who really doesn't care if we go at all.

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Missy,
Have you considered a cruise? 
We absolutely love cruising, and you can get some excellent deals on them too. 
You can have fabulous food, a different beach every day, wonderful spa treatments and nightlife all rolled up in one. The favorite line that we've been on is Celebrity. 

The downside is not being able to take the boys along.

Beverly


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Pixiesmom said:


> Geez , I guess you always want what you don't have-I'm envious of you that have seasons like pretty fall leaves and snowfall in the winter.


Yeah, its always the grass is greener on the other side phenomenon. Oh, how I wish I could get back only the two seasons! Summer & Spring clothes are the best. I hate winter not as much as I did when I first moved back from FL. It can be rather depressing when all you see is gloom days on end. On the upside when its not wet its good weather for walking outdoors as your energy isn't zapped 1/4 a way into the walk around the park! Not to mention you don't have to deal with all the sweat. Its good for killing bugs. Well MOST bugs. (I had never seen a flea until I moved to FL).

What part of Tampa? I used to live on Hillsborough Rd near Oldsmar. My best friend and I would take our dogs to Honeymoon Island State Park. (Not a bad place and minimal amount of people for those of you fellow bathing suit haters lol.)


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I am sorry guys....I just want to encourage Missy to head to the beach, it feels soooo good. I am at the Maya Riviera, in some inclusive resort, it is business...but I am doing a good job avoiding work.

This is the first time in over 2 yrs I have been away from Casper...you know I have never been away from Casper. I miss them, but the break does feel good.

I have a lady staying in the house with them, she says everything is good. I know when Casper's daddy is away on business, he looks out the window alot at night. Casper is a smart dog, Missy she probably does not miss us as long as someone is there, we will see. She will probably be mad at me when I get home and Casper will be all loving when I get back.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

rdanielle said:


> Yeah, its always the grass is greener on the other side phenomenon. Oh, how I wish I could get back only the two seasons! Summer & Spring clothes are the best. I hate winter not as much as I did when I first moved back from FL. It can be rather depressing when all you see is gloom days on end. On the upside when its not wet its good weather for walking outdoors as your energy isn't zapped 1/4 a way into the walk around the park! Not to mention you don't have to deal with all the sweat. Its good for killing bugs. Well MOST bugs. (I had never seen a flea until I moved to FL).
> 
> What part of Tampa? I used to live on Hillsborough Rd near Oldsmar. My best friend and I would take our dogs to Honeymoon Island State Park. (Not a bad place and minimal amount of people for those of you fellow bathing suit haters lol.)


When I worked, the office was right across the street from the Oldsmar flea market. We're in the north Tampa near Lutz/Land O' Lakes.
We met friends over the holidays at Spaghetti Warehouse (haven't been there in 9 or 10 years) and it was still just as good!!!

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

My brothers live in Tampa and said they had to turn the air conditioner on for Christmas morning, it was too hot in the house. They have Thanksgiving at their house and have all of their doors open, the entire back of their house is glass doors that open, and the kids swim in the pool all day.

I LOVE the beach but don't want to give up having seasons. Spring and Fall are so beautiful!

A cruise is a good idea!!! Florida beaches, on the Gulf side, are beautiful though.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

you guys are great. Beth, I always used to really love the seasons and I still do love three of them. But when fall starts to turn to winter, I have less and less tolerance every year. This year especially we got 2 ft of snow before Christmas and a really cold fall. Thank you for the less traveled places in FLA. I will definately check them out

Bev, I think I might like a cruise...but DH despises the idea of them...he would feel trapped and call them a petree dish on water, as he would surely pick up some awful germ like the norwalk virus...Ha ha ha.


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

We are taking the kids to Disney in mid-February. Right now the prices are great. Our condo at the resort we are staying at is 50% off thru March. They are trying to get people to come to Florida with the economy being so bad. I'm sure you can find a great deal almost anywhere you want to go!


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

Beth,

I, too, have kids who really are not excited about Disney (especially the original characters). I was planning a trip, but they were not that thrilled. I thought it would be such a waste, so I took them to Germany and Italy instead. Now that they LOVED! My 9-year old daughter actually asked if we could go back to Italy for Spring Break. I just ound:.

Karen


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Missy, my DH and his friends also swore they would never go on a cruise! NEVER. 

They were just too cool for a cruise. But we went with this group of 5 couples whom we've travelled with several times to Italy, on a Princess Cruise to the W. Carribbean and they were converted like Moonies overnight! They loved it! Princess is such a great value, there is so much to do, the food and service are wonderful. I have been on 4 of their cruises. It's a good balance between stodgy (Holland America) and drunken yahoos (Carnival). 

I would recommend that you take a cruise with friends, not alone~~~that's what makes it really fun. Try to convince him. Tell him my DH, aka the Jewish Prince, loved it and he is very fastidious re germs, LOL


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Mine vows to never go on one either....thanks for the info Amy.....I will pass it on to my DH!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Amy said all those things better than I could! We've been on Princess, but we liked Celebrity even better. The food, the spa, the ship, the land excursions, all were a bit better for us. (especially the food). One really cool thing about Celebrity is it is loaded with really fantastic art. REAL art, not cheesy art. Of course lots of people could care less and looked at me like I was crazy as I snapped pictures of it, but we loved it!

I didn't mind taking one alone with the DH, although we are really good about "doing our own things". There were times when I would go for a tour of a rain forest and he would go for a ride down some rapids, then we would meet back and talk it over, over a fabulous dinner. It's not like the old days of over dressing for dinner. We mostly live in swimsuits and always buy a spa pass if they offer one.

We've even taken a Disney cruise with the extended family and had a blast. They have an adults and of the ship and at their private island, there is an adults only side.
We love cruising, but I think it's one of those things, until you try it, you can't explain to others why.

I was actually thinking of starting a new thread about this recently, but maybe this would be a place to think about it,,,without hijacking Missy's thread...
Has anyone been on the Canine College Cruise? It was advertised in a brochure we received at Nationals and said it had been done for 7 years I believe. It is in Feb. and is on the "Booze Cruise" aka Carnival.

Beverly


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh, Celebrity does sound great, Beverly. Must try it !!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

well.... we have decided to tough out the winter and save some money and vacation time. we really liked taking 3 weeks off last summer. It felt like a real break. so for now...the only heat I will get is from my boys and my heating pad.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Well, thanks a lot Missy. :biggrin1::biggrin1: Your post gave me the idea to rent a beach house Mardi Gras week since the kids are out of school that week. They are soooo cheap! A 4 BR house for $215/night with a heated pool....how can I pass that up??


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh gosh, how could you pass that up Kim? I didn't find anything for that!!! and also we would have to fly!


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

beach + sun + food = PLAYA DEL CARMEN

Mamitas Beach Club has king size beds on the beach with pillows and linen covers for about $25 plus food/drink....


----------

